# Have there been any users banned from TFO? What was the reason? (Just wondering)



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 7, 2021)

Have there actually been banned users from TFO? TFO seems like a place where everyone is friendly.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 7, 2021)

There have been a few, and I've only been on here since July, 2017.

The ones I saw broke the rules of the forum. Really obnoxious language, or constantly picking fights, or what we called trolling. Fortunately they are fairly few and far between.


----------



## wellington (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes there has been and its friendlier because of it 
We do our best to warn people before banning. If they still can't follow the rules, they are gone.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 7, 2021)

The spammers are just banned outright. No warning given. There have been a few


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> There have been a few, and I've only been on here since July, 2017.
> 
> The ones I saw broke the rules of the forum. Really obnoxious language, or constantly picking fights, or what we called trolling. Fortunately they are fairly few and far between.




. . . and because we banned them, making them an example, the Forum is now a pleasant and happy place. We don't just say, "If you don't stop doing that we're going to get the spanking stick!" We actually follow through.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2021)

The one I remember most was a member named @deercorpse
He had a very sad story about being sick and his wife was terminally ill and they really wanted a CHERRYHEAD tortoise because it was a lifelong dream.
Several of us sent them money. More than one of us were going to send a free tortoise.
Then another alert member found out that this person had posted similar stories all over the internet trying to get money and free stuff.
In his last few posts, he said that he was sorry. That his brother had posted these fraudulent posts....
He did that I'm sure because several of us had his name and address at that point.
Lucky for him, all he got was banned.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

I had a long week at work.. can somebody send me a free tortoise and one of Marks enclosures


----------



## zovick (Jan 8, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had a long week at work.. can somebody send me a free tortoise and one of Marks enclosures


No problem. Did you want a Radiated Tortoise or a Ploughshare Tortoise? And do you want fries with that as well?


----------



## Warren (Jan 8, 2021)

It pretty bad when some people out there, wake up with no conscious thinking How can I get over on some Generous people today. For all you crooked and lying people out there, I believe in Karma, Karma will come back on those people and bite them on the "***" twice as bad. And they will not even see it coming. Don't like Liers or Thives. Sorry if breaks any rules, just something I had to say.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

zovick said:


> No problem. Did you want a Radiated Tortoise or a Ploughshare Tortoise? And do you want fries with that as well?


Radiated will do.. if its not asking to much sir


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The one I remember most was a member named @deercorpse
> He had a very sad story about being sick and his wife was terminally ill and they really wanted a CHERRYHEAD tortoise because it was a lifelong dream.
> Several of us sent them money. More than one of us were going to send a free tortoise.
> Then another alert member found out that this person had posted similar stories all over the internet trying to get money and free stuff.
> ...


The saddest part is taking advantage of such giving, caring tortoise people. Some of the most caring and giving people are on this forum. 
Luckily those people are just a small few.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

Sorry.... Zovick i cant take the tortoise


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry.... Zovick i cant take the tortoise


Wellington ruined it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wellington ruined it


@deercorpse ruined it


----------



## Skip K (Jan 8, 2021)

zovick said:


> No problem. Did you want a Radiated Tortoise or a Ploughshare Tortoise? And do you want fries with that as well?


Could I have a male AND female Ploughshare? Doctor said I need both for a full recovery


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 8, 2021)

Skip K said:


> Could I have a male AND female Ploughshare? Doctor said I need both for a full recovery


Stop trying to steal my deal!


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 8, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The one I remember most was a member named @deercorpse
> He had a very sad story about being sick and his wife was terminally ill and they really wanted a CHERRYHEAD tortoise because it was a lifelong dream.
> Several of us sent them money. More than one of us were going to send a free tortoise.
> Then another alert member found out that this person had posted similar stories all over the internet trying to get money and free stuff.
> ...




I'm pretty sure deercorpse would have been arrested. Yeah. Lucky for him that getting banned was his only punishment.
I wonder what deercorpse spent the money that was sent to him on.... it better not be something bad....


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 9, 2021)

I've never been banned here but I'm currently in the Facebook slammer and got booted from Twitter yesterday......


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've never been banned here but I'm currently in the Facebook slammer and got booted from Twitter yesterday......




Why? ( if you don't want to share, you don't have to.)


----------



## zovick (Jan 9, 2021)

Trudy_the_tortoise said:


> Why? ( if you don't want to share, you don't have to.)


I believe he is joking by making a reference to our outgoing US President, Donald Trump. The President's Twitter account has been closed (by Twitter) and his Facebook account was suspended or something similar by Facebook.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Trudy_the_tortoise said:


> Why? ( if you don't want to share, you don't have to.)


Not joking, but don't want to start an argument here.


----------



## zovick (Jan 9, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not joking, but don't want to start an argument here.


So you were NOT referencing Donald Trump? If not, I am confused.


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not joking, but don't want to start an argument here.



Wait... is it something that has to do with trump, or anything? Because I know that trump's been banned from twitter and he's been suspended/edit blocked from Facebook. Oh yeah I forgot. You don't want to share. Ignore my post.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 9, 2021)

zovick said:


> So you were NOT referencing Donald Trump? If not, I am confused.


Send me a PM if you like me to explain.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 9, 2021)

FACEBOOK removed some members from my HARBOR FREIGHT forum for saying "Chinese crap".
Chinese crap is what Harbor Freight sells.
It's not a racial slur.


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> FACEBOOK removed some members from my HARBOR FREIGHT forum for saying "Chinese crap".
> Chinese crap is what Harbor Freight sells.
> It's not a racial slur.




You should contact the members which got removed and ask them to make an appeal and to tell Facebook it was a misunderstanding.


----------



## ReiGuy (Mar 3, 2021)

Warren said:


> It pretty bad when some people out there, wake up with no conscious thinking How can I get over on some Generous people today. For all you crooked and lying people out there, I believe in Karma, Karma will come back on those people and bite them on the "***" twice as bad. And they will not even see it coming. Don't like Liers or Thives. Sorry if breaks any rules, just something I had to say.


I couldn't agree more. There is no place for that in this world. The truth always prevails.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm a moderator on 2 other forums.
I can say for certain that some people NEED to be banned.
There's some content that no one needs to see!


----------



## Jan A (Mar 3, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I've never been banned here but I'm currently in the Facebook slammer and got booted from Twitter yesterday......


I think I'm in luv Toddrick. Those are high achievements that I can only hope to aspire to since I'm on neither.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 4, 2021)

Too many people see the internet sites they post things on as a part of the right to free speech. Fortunately they can been banned but sometimes it is a few posts too late. No Facebook or other social media jailee ever for me, but I am straight milktoast, vanilla, fence straddler part is personal restraint the rest is mandatory professional restraint! Enjoy you voice peeps!


----------

